# SAM character



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hello Everyone! This is my SAM character that I made last year. I saw Scareme's version in her profile pictures and I didn't know he was such a popular little guy. I should have known that the forum members would be "in the know" about the movie _Trick R Treat_. One of my favorites.:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Love it! The sign is a great idea too!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Love the sign. Need my own.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

DeathTouch said:


> Love the sign. Need my own.


:jol:I always think it is funny how the folks on Hauntforum say they "need" things for their haunt. It is sort of like the need for oxygen for other people, huh? :jol:


----------



## pumpking (Aug 30, 2011)

awesome work. i've seen sam attempted before, but they don't a candle to this little guy


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love him and I'm going to steal, I mean borrow your pumpkin idea. It's just so perfect with Sam. As I mentioned before, my Sam had his sucker stolen that night. I checked the papers and I didn't see any reports of someone with a slit throat the next day. But if you know Sam, you know he didn't let that go without a little payback.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

pumpking said:


> awesome work. i've seen sam attempted before, but they don't a candle to this little guy


:jol:You are too kind!  Thanks, I really studied the film and all Sam's characteristics. I need to dirty him up some though, but he was last minute last year and he looks a lot cleaner than the SAM in the movie. My amazing sister sewed up his orange footie pj's for me since I couldn't find any already made and sewing is something I never mastered. The dummy body is one I bought off the internet and is bendable. His fingers actually bend which was nice so he could hold his sucker. I also forgot SAM's burlap treat bag, but I will add it this year and maybe a severed head or something from one of SAM's victims. :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

scareme said:


> I love him and I'm going to steal, I mean borrow your pumpkin idea. It's just so perfect with Sam. As I mentioned before, my Sam had his sucker stolen that night. I checked the papers and I didn't see any reports of someone with a slit throat the next day. But if you know Sam, you know he didn't let that go without a little payback.


:jol::jol:I know! I would not want to get on SAM's bad side!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam is a great character. You've captured him perfectly. The sign is a nice touch. I just wonder how many people will get it. Trick 'r Treat has to be one of the more popular Halloween movies in years among us haunters, but it was only released on DVD. I guess it wasn't a remake of something so the studios wouldn't pick it up. Too bad. The cool kids will still know who Sam is though.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Sam is a great character. You've captured him perfectly. The sign is a nice touch. I just wonder how many people will get it. Trick 'r Treat has to be one of the more popular Halloween movies in years among us haunters, but it was only released on DVD. I guess it wasn't a remake of something so the studios wouldn't pick it up. Too bad. The cool kids will still know who Sam is though.


:jol: You are correct! I was talking with Scareme and we decided it must be a cult kind of thing because last year not one person even knew he was. I was all, 'look at my SAM', 'look at my SAM' and it was as if I had grown another head with the way people looked at me. (hhhmmmm, another head? now that could be a good look for Halloween...) I will put him in a more visible place this year because I think I am going to fence off the yard. I am tired of my props and things getting trampled in the rush to get candy.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I always think it is funny how the folks on Hauntforum say they "need" things for their haunt. It is sort of like the need for oxygen for other people, huh? :jol:


In a nutt shell. Yes!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

DeathTouch said:


> Love the sign. Need my own.


:jol: Deathtouch....I saw your SAM prop...now I understand. You do need a sign. I got mine for $25 bucks from my local sign company, but we are a body shop so we use these guys alot and I think they 'work me a deal'!!! I like the way your SAM is dirty and he already has the burlap 'treat' bag. Nice Touch!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome job on that!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

How did I miss this?
Pretty dang nice :jol:5


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

bobzilla said:


> How did I miss this?
> Pretty dang nice :jol:5


:jol:Thank you Bobby....you probably just scripted over the deluge of posts that come out this time of year. I love my SAM prop....love the movie...you know...you get me.....Totally....


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

great job your talents are exceptional


----------

